# Affordable ceramic watches



## bags and bijoux (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am interested in purchasing a ceramic watch. I can't decide on colour (black or white) and I don't know which brand to buy. My maximum price would be £100 for a generic brand and £300 for a watch brand. Or is a Rado really worth the extra £££

Are ceramic watches worth the money or am I best sticking to stainless steel?

Thank you! Bags & Bijoux


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Ceramic watches are lighter than steel ones, and are less prone to scratch marks on the case. Overall durability depends on the quality of the ceramic being used, but unless you're planning to wear the watch while diving or rock climbing, this shouldn't be an issue even at the lower price point.

We tend to divide watch brands into "fashion" and "serious". Fashion watches are trendy, generally under £300, and emphasize looks/designer name over the quality of the construction or the watch movement (you're paying for the name, not the quality). The ladies on this forum usually avoid fashion brands! Serious brands don't have flashy designer names or follow current fashion trends, but they're generally well-made and will last for years.

I'm always making the same brand recommendations, but they're the serious brands at your price point! Look for ceramic (or steel) quartz watches from Seiko, Citizen, and Tissot. Bulova and Skagen might not be solidly in the "serious" realm, but they're good choices as well.

My favorite ceramic watch is the Dior VIII in black, but the cheapest version is about £4000... sigh.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 3, 2013)

I found a ceramic fashion watch in your price range at the local outlet mall. These usually cost more, but I agree with Coastcat, a serious watch it is not. If you like fashion watches, there should be some choices out there. I think Emporio Armani and the Fossil lines would be a fit. If you go with steel, any of Coastcat's recommendations would be nice. Orient might work, too!


----------



## bags and bijoux (May 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies.

I found a steel/ceramic mix watch from Pulsar by Seiko which should fit the bill.

Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## bags and bijoux (May 6, 2012)

This is the one I purchased. It's by Pulsar and is a ceramic and stainless steel mix. I quite like the two tone.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful watch! What is the case diameter on that one? 

Really like the use of ceramic accents mixed with the steel - it gives you that "light" look without looking stark white (a fate shared by many white ceramic watches).


----------



## bags and bijoux (May 6, 2012)

coastcat said:


> Beautiful watch! What is the case diameter on that one?
> 
> Really like the use of ceramic accents mixed with the steel - it gives you that "light" look without looking stark white (a fate shared by many white ceramic watches).


Thank you for your kind words.

The case diameter is 28mm and the case thickness is 7.40mm. The strap width is 13mm.

The all white ceramic watches looked stark on my wrist which is why I choose this one. The dial is clean and easy to read.

The watch code is PH7267 OR PH7267X1


----------



## BeeSroe (Jun 17, 2012)

Pulsars are great and this one is a beauty!

Becky



bags and bijoux said:


> This is the one I purchased. It's by Pulsar and is a ceramic and stainless steel mix. I quite like the two tone.
> 
> View attachment 1079461
> View attachment 1079462


----------



## bags and bijoux (May 6, 2012)

BeeSroe said:


> Pulsars are great and this one is a beauty!
> 
> Becky


Thank you for your lovely comment. This is the first Pulsar I have owned and I am pleased with the quality. I didn't know what to expect to be honest but I am pleased I decided to go with this one.


----------

